# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Kronika e zezë fetare

## Force-Intruder

8 Prill 2010

*Refugjati burgoset per mbytjen e gruas se tij "shume Australiane".*

Soltan Azizi, refugjat afgan u denua me 22 vjet heqje lirie sepse mbyti gruan e tij me shamine e saj. 
Refugjati afgan kishte qene fizkisht abuziv per 14 vite martese ndaj gruas. Gruaja kishte kerkuar ndihme ne sherbimet sociale dhe deshironte te ndahej nga i shoqi, megjithese ai e kishte kercenuar se do ta vriste nese ajo do te tentonte.

"Eshte e qarte se ju keni qene i paafte te kuptoni qe gruaja juaj kishte te drejta, te drejta te cilat perfshijne mundesine per tu ndare nga ju nese kjo ishte ajo c'ka deshironte" - u shpreh Gjykatesi King.

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/re...0408-rty9.html

----------


## mia@

Per kafshe te tilla gruaja ka te drejte   vetem te jete skllave e burrit.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Force-Intruder

9 Prill 2010

*Siria forcon ligjin ndaj "Vrasjeve Per Arsye Nderi"*

Pas shtimit te vrasjeve per arsye nderi, Siria forcon ligjin per denimin e ketij krimi.
Megjithate ligji i ri thote qe ka rrethane lehtesuese ne krimet e pasionit apo nderit.
Dikujt i duhet te vuaje jo me pak se *dy vjet* ne rast vrajse.

_Po e degjuat mire. 2 vjet per vrasje._

----------


## drague

pse nuk e hap ke "toleranca" fetare temen??

----------


## Force-Intruder

8 Prill 2010

*13 Vjecarja nga Jemeni vdes nga plaget e marra ne zonen gjenitale dhe hemorragjia e rende*

Praktika e perhapur e marteses me vajza te mitura ne Yemen, ka sjelle viktimen e rradhes.
Nje 13 vjecare ka vdekur pasi ka konsumuar martesen me mbelseri nga familja, nga hemorragjia ne zonen gjenitale dhe humbja e madhe e gjakut, sipas raportit te spitalit al-Thawra. Familja e kishte martuar me nje 23 vjecar.


Ne muajin Shtator 2009, nje 12 vjecare vajze-nuse vdiq, pas 3 ditesh te mundimshme per te lindur nje femije, - tha nje organizate lokale e te drejtave te njeriut.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100408/ap_on_re_mi_ea/ml_yemen_child_bride

----------


## e panjohura

Sepse nuk din kujt te ia mveshi kete te zeze,kjo nuk ka vend as tek temat fetare as ateiste!Kronika e zeze eshte per te gjithe e njejt,kto gjera ndodhin edhe tek fet e njejta!(Mendova tek ciftat e te njejtit besim)!Kesaj do i thosha ,,Faqja e zeze"

----------


## Force-Intruder

> pse nuk e hap ke "toleranca" fetare temen??


Se nuk dua te na cajne derrasat myslot. Ketu eshte forumi ateist dhe temen dua ta mirembaj cdo dite me lajmet me te fundit.

Nese eshte dikush i interesuar ti perktheje qofte edhe shkurtimisht edhe ti postoje ketu do isha i lumtur ta ndaja punen me te.

----------


## busavata

> 9 Prill 2010
> 
> *Siria forcon ligjin ndaj "Vrasjeve Per Arsye Nderi"*
> 
> Pas shtimit te vrasjeve per arsye nderi, Siria forcon ligjin per denimin e ketij krimi.
> Megjithate ligji i ri thote qe ka rrethane lehtesuese ne krimet e pasionit apo nderit.
> Dikujt i duhet te vuaje jo me pak se *dy vjet* ne rast vrajse.
> 
> _Po e degjuat mire. 2 vjet per vrasje._


vrasjet e ketij lloji nuk kan lidhje me religjion ...
asht gja normale , nese gruja e tradhton burrin , e pret plumbi , ligj i vjeter Shqiptar .

----------


## mia@

> vrasjet e ketij lloji nuk kan lidhje me religjion ...
> asht gja normale , nese gruja e tradhton burrin , e pret plumbi , ligj i vjeter Shqiptar .


Ti je dakort ti marresh jeten tjetrit kur te tradheton? Sa mire do ishte ta kishin praktikuar dhe femrat kete ligj kanuni. Por kam frike se do na ngeleshin shumica e grave vejusha pastaj. :shkelje syri:

----------


## land

kush di anglisht, shikoni videon.

----------


## land



----------


## Force-Intruder

9 Prill 2010

*Terroristet Islamike kane kryer me shume se  15.114 sulme terroriste me pasoje vdekje qe nga 11 Shtatori.*



*Raporti Mujor i Xhihadit
Mars, 2010*

Sulme Xhihadi: *165*
Shtete: *15*
Religjone: * 5*
Trupa te Pajete: *1304*
Te plagosur rende: *2046*


*Raporti Javor i Xhihadit
27 Mars - 2 Prill*

Sulme Xhihadi: *35*
Trupa te Pajete: *166*
Te plagosur rende: *415*


Link : http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/

----------


## Force-Intruder

9 Prill 2010

*Arrestohet profesori ateist.*


Policia arrestoi nje akademik Kuvajtian per blasfemi dhe promovim te ateizmit, raporton e perditshmja Al-Anba.

Arrestimi erdhi pas denoncimit nga nje kolege femer kuvajtiane, se ciles ai i kishte derguar SMS-se qe permbanin profanitet dhe thirrje per ateizem.
Pas marrjes se denoncimit, policia e vuri nen vezhgim dhe e mori ne gjendje arresti pasi u sigurua se ai ne fakt promovonte ide ateiste midis studenteve te tij.
Ai iu dergua prokurorise.

Link : http://www.arabtimesonline.com/NewsD...x/Default.aspx

----------


## Force-Intruder

9 Prill 2010

*Al Kaeda thote se qendron ajo pas sulmeve te ambasadave ne Irak.*

Shperthimet qene pjese e nje vale sulmesh e cila mori rreth 120 jete njerezish brenda dhe ne rrethinat e Baghdadit, qytet te cilin me sa duket, Al Kaeda ne Irak e ka zgjedhur per ta kthyer ne fushe-beteje per ta terhequr vendin ne lufte civile.

3 atentatore vetevrases shperthyen jashte ambasadave Gjermane, Iraniane dhe konsullates Egjiptiane duke shkaktuar rreth 40 te vdekur.

Po kesaj organizate iu atribuuan edhe sulemt me bomba ne godina banimi dhe nje market ne zonat shiite te cilat shkaktuan rreth 50 viktima.
Gjithashtu edhe vrasjet ne stil ekzekutimi, kur njerez te armatosur shkuan dere me dere duke hapur zjarr mbi fshataret ne nje zone sunitesh ne jug te Baghdadit, duke kapur nje total prej rreth 120 viktimash.

Link : http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...040901037.html

----------


## busavata

> Ti je dakort ti marresh jeten tjetrit kur te tradheton? Sa mire do ishte ta kishin praktikuar dhe femrat kete ligj kanuni. Por kam frike se do na ngeleshin shumica e grave vejusha pastaj.


edhe mashkujt tradhtar i pret plumbi .
asht mir edhwe femrat me praktikue , pse jo .

----------


## jarigas

> edhe mashkujt tradhtar i pret plumbi .
> asht mir edhwe femrat me praktikue , pse jo .


Edhe ky eshte ligj i vjeter Shqiptar????? :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Force-Intruder

10 Prill 2010

*Pakistan: Fondamentalistet Islamike Vrasin 3 Ahmadinj ne Pakistan*

Vazhdon persekutimi i Myslimaneve Ahmadinj ne Pakistan, te konsideruar si heretike meqenese nuk njohin Muhamedin si profetin e fundit. Viktimat te cilet punonin si tregtare, u vrane ne Faisalabad, qyteti mi i madh i Punjabit.
Vrasja u raportua nga lideret e komunitetit Ahmadija, te cilet flasin per "ekzekutim te shenjestruar" nga nje komando e cila u largua menjehere nga skena e krimit.

Ashraf Pervez, 60 vjec, Masood Javed, 57 vjec, dhe Asif Masood, 24 vjec, po ktheheshin ne shtepi pas mbylljes se dyqaneve kur rane nen bresherine e plumbave. Te tre vdiqen gjate rruges per ne spital. 
2 jave perpara vrasjes, viktimat kishin bere denoncim per kercenime ne polici.
Policia i kishte keshilluar te "kufizonin levizjet dhe te punesonin body guards".

Link: http://www.asianews.it/news-en/Punja...led-18081.html

----------


## Force-Intruder

*E VERTETA E TMERRSHME MBI HAMASIN*

Nje interviste ne Fox News me spiunin me te vlefshem te Izraelit brenda Hamasit per me teper se nje dekade.
*Djali i themeluesit te Hamasit, Sheikut Hassan Yousef*, si edhe autori i librit "Bir i Hamasit".

Ai pohon se nuk ekziston islami i moderuar.

----------


## drague

o palle arabi ku ke hy??

----------


## darwin

> *E VERTETA E TMERRSHME MBI HAMASIN*
> 
> Nje interviste ne Fox News me spiunin me te vlefshem te Izraelit brenda Hamasit per me teper se nje dekade.
> *Djali i themeluesit te Hamasit, Sheikut Hassan Yousef*, si edhe autori i librit "Bir i Hamasit".
> 
> Ai pohon se nuk ekziston islami i moderuar.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx_8zqIOZU4


Hamazin e ka krijuar shërbimi sekret i shtetit me simbol hekzagonal për t'ia kundërvënë OÇP-së së Arafatit. Më vonë u doli nga duart. E di i madh e i vogël.





> Pedofilia eshte nje semundje dhe njeheresh krim kunder femijeve.Raste individuale ka pasur tere kohen pergjate historise ,mirepo nuk eshte pritur nje skandal i tille nga "njerezit e shenjte"tek te cilet femijet shihnin dhe lexonin fjalet e zotit dhe Jezu Krishtit.Ketu eshte skandali.Prinderit e femijeve tash ne vendet ku krishterizmi eshte fe kryesore jane kercenuar se sdo ti dergojne me femijet ne shkolla kishtare,sepse normal me i vlefshem per ta eshte femija i shendoshe sesa feja.Tekefundit qka te duhet besimi ne nje fe kur duhesh te perballosh tere jeten nje femije te abuzuar seksualisht.


Ti bën shumë mirë që i sjell këto raste, por përdor ndonjëherë dhe pasqyra, sepse përveç këtyre shembujve rreth ndyrësisë së krishtërimit judaik, gjithashtu vezullon shembulli i profetit islamik, i cili martohet me një vajzë 6 vjeçare.

Apo për ju nuk është njësoj, sepse në parim është i miratuar nga të dyja palët?

(serving the truth)

----------

